# Monitor: BenQ RL2455HM  oder Eizo FS2434 BK oder ??? Hauptsächtlich PS4 Black OPs 3 ab und zu PC



## 91nemesis (25. November 2015)

*Monitor: BenQ RL2455HM  oder Eizo FS2434 BK oder ??? Hauptsächtlich PS4 Black OPs 3 ab und zu PC*

Suche einen Monitor um hauptsächtlich COD Black Ops 3 auf der PS4 zu zocken. Und hin und wieder mal auf PC Diablo oder so. 
Derzeit zocke ich auf nen Dell 2340t Touchscreen Monitor, dieser kommt dann weg. 

jetzt hab ich mir 3 Monitore rausgesucht die mich interessieren. Bin auch offen für weitere Max 60 Hertz Monitoren (PS4 Schaft ja nicht mehr). 

wichtig ist mir eig nur eine geringen ReaktionStreit Input lag Latenz (der Dell soll 10,9ms Latenz haben) falls man den den Unterschied von 5ms weniger oder so überhaupt merkt, das Bild ist mir von den Farben her recht egal. Aber das IPS des Eizo soll ja schnell sein.

jetzt die Fragen an die Gamer
welchen soll ich mir holen bei meinen Anforderungen und welche bietet die bessere Zusatz fetures?

Benq RL2455HM
LG 24GM77
Eizo FS2434BK

oder schlägt was vor in dem Preisbereich


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2015)

Was genau ist denn Deine Preisklasse? Der Benq kostet unter 200€, der Eizo ab 300€, der LG ist an sich in D nicht mehr gelistet, hatte aber um die 250€ gekostet - das sind riesige Unterschiede... ^^   Die 144Hz könnten selbst der PS4 was bringen, denn das Bild wird "smoother", und bei Spielen, die mit 50-60FPS laufen, siehst du halt im besten Falle ein neu berechnetes Bild schon 10ms früher als mit einem 60Hz-Monitor, weil bei 144Hz einfach häufiger das Bild "geupdatet" wird. 

Und brauchst du auch eingebaute Lautsprecher im Monitor?

Im Übrigen ist es schwer einzuschätzen, ob einer der neuen wirklich "besser" als der Dell ist. Beim Dell zahlt man zwar für den Touchscreen drauf, aber der ist auch ansonsten recht ordentlich.


----------



## 91nemesis (25. November 2015)

Lautsprecher brauche ich nicht dafür hab ich ein Headset oder ein Logitech System. 
Ds mit den 144 herz, da hab ich schon des ôfteren gelesen das viele Monitore das falsch berechnen. Preislich wär der eizo nicht das Problem, ob der dann auch den Mehrwert hat oder ob die Anschaffung eines andere Monitor ein besseres Spielerlebnis bindet ist ehr die Frage.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2015)

91nemesis schrieb:


> Lautsprecher brauche ich nicht dafür hab ich ein Headset oder ein Logitech System.
> Ds mit den 144 herz, da hab ich schon des ôfteren gelesen das viele Monitore das falsch berechnen.


 meinst du das jetzt speziell wegen der Playstation? Wenn das so ist, dann nimm halt nen "normalen"    Aber was die Monitor allgemein angeht: so ab ca 150-160€ sind die 24 Zoll alle gut geeignet, schwer zu sagen, ob du da von einem für 300 statt 200 Euro einen Unterschied siehst, der Dir den Aufpreis wert ist. Wenn ich aber mal nach den "wichtigen" Dingen schaue, die ein Monitor so haben kann/soll, stoße ich selber automatisch auch auf den BenQ RL2455HM - mit dem machst du also sicher nix falsch.


----------

